# Black dash with different color interior



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Is anyone running a black dash with a different color interior? I am thinking about doing my headliner and dash in black with sandalwood for everything else. 

I'm looking for pictures of what this may look like.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres my 66' with same color as the body....










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the way the earlier cars show body color on the steel dashes. Makes the dash stand out nicely. Love your gauges. Looks like it came that way, a very good mod. I'm thinking when it's time to do interior of mixing the interior color which was originally sandalwood with some black components. Thinking about it a bit more it would make more sense to do a black dash with black carpet and the rest sandalwood rather than what I earlier mentioned with the headliner. Possibly do kick panels black also. Not sure how well it will look but thinking about it. Hmmmm good thing I got some time.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the older cars with the Parchment interiors had black carpet and dash it is a classy look i like it....


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

My '68 has the parchment interior and black dash and carpet, does look very nice. I think the sandalwood interior would look great with a black dash. I had a sandalwood dash in my '70 with parchment interior, it was also a very nice looking interior.


----------

